# Wohnheim- Lan zu Wlan



## mcflops (31. Oktober 2016)

Hi ,
Da in meinem neuen studentenwohnheim jedes Zimmer nur einen lan Anschluss hat würde ich gerne einen Router oder Access point verwenden um daraus wlan zu machen.

Folgende Sachen muss man eingeben um ins Internet zu kommen :
IP Adresse 
Netzmaske
Default Gateway 
Nameserver/DNS Server

Kann ich all diese Sachen bei einem Router oder Access point eingeben um dann wlan zu erhalten?

Achja ich habe 6 ip Adressen zur Verfügung, kann ich dann auch irgendwie einstellen, dass ich für jedes über wlan verbundene Gerät eine andere ip Adresse verwende? Oder kann ich alle Geräte parallel mit einer ip Adresse betreiben?
Grüße


----------



## Kotor (31. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

ich würde mir einen WLAN Router zulegen. In Österreich bekomme ich einen Standard-WLAN Router mit DualBand billiger als einen guten Access Point. 
TP-Link Archer C2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Vorgehensweise:
1.) Am PC findest du raus wie deine aktuelle IP Adresse und das Default Gateway ist.
2.) Verbinde den neuen WLAN Router direkt mit deinem PC (einer der gelben LAN Ports)
3.) Du surfst die IP Adresse des WLAN Routers an, deaktivierst den DHCP Server und richtest dein WLAN wie gewünscht ein. 
4.) Du konfigurierst die WLAN und LAN Settings des WLAN Routers in der gleichen IP Range wie dein bereits vorhandenes Modem/Router vergibt (siehe Punkt 1.))
5.) Du verbindest zusätzlich das bereits vorhandene Modem/Router mit dem neuen WLAN Router (ein zweiter gelber LAN Port wird belegt)
Den blauen WAN Port solltest du für eine einfache Erweiterung um WLAN nicht brauchen. 

Alle WLAN sowie LAN Geräte bekommen vom bereits vorhandenen Modem/Router eine eigene IP Adresse.

kotor


----------



## Lt.Ford (31. Oktober 2016)

Kotor schrieb:


> Alle WLAN sowie LAN Geräte bekommen vom bereits vorhandenen Modem/Router eine eigene IP Adresse.



Würde ich nicht machen, sondern stattdessen ein eigenes Netz aufbauen, d.h. einen Router kaufen und auch als Router verwenden. Muss ja schließlich nicht jeder von außen auf die Geräte zugreifen können. In einem gut konfigurierten Wohnheimsnetz ist das meistens sowieso deaktiviert, aber man kann ja nie wissen.
Großer Vorteil: Sehr einfach. Anstöpseln, den (neuen) Router mit dem (Wohnheims-)Router verbinden -> fertig.

Habe ich "damals" im Wohnheim auch so gemacht (...und so ziemlich alle anderen auch ) und funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Kotor (31. Oktober 2016)

Stimmt - habe vergessen dass es sich um eine Wohngemeinschaft handelt, wo vlt. wirklich jeder sein eigenes Netz haben will.
Ja- Konfiguration wird dadurch auch leichter.


----------



## mcflops (1. November 2016)

Danke erstmal, was muss ich genau machen, damit ich mein eigenes Netz habe? Ich denke ich werde es dann mal mit einer alten FritzBox testen ob das funktioniert.


----------



## Hillfigger (1. November 2016)

Kann man mittels eigenen Router das Limit von 6 gleichzeitig verbundenen Geräten umgehen? 

Wenn das Modem nur 6 IP-Addressen vergeben kann, aber mehr Geräte durch die Erweiterung zulässt...

Eigenes Netz bedeutet dass DEIN Wlan Router IP-Addressen verteilt und nicht der Modemrouter, an dem der Wlan Router verbunden ist.

Und funktionieren tut das schon


----------



## Kotor (1. November 2016)

Dein derzeitiges Kabel am PC abhängen und an den WAN Port des neuen Routers
Der WAN Port bekommt eine IP Adresse vom Modem zugewiesen.  
Deinen PC an einen LAN Port vom neuen Router.
Dein Router vergibt eine IP Adresse an deinen PC. 
Jedes WLAN Geräte bekommt ebenfalls IP Adresse vom neuen Router.
Das wars auch schon unter der Voraussetzung, dass der neue Router (oder die Fritzbox zum Testen) mit den Herstellereinstellungen angeschlossen wird.
Wirst nur noch dein WLAN Passwort vergeben müssen.


----------



## mcflops (1. November 2016)

Kotor schrieb:


> Dein derzeitiges Kabel am PC abhängen und an den WAN Port des neuen Routers
> Der WAN Port bekommt eine IP Adresse vom Modem zugewiesen.
> Deinen PC an einen LAN Port vom neuen Router.
> Dein Router vergibt eine IP Adresse an deinen PC.
> ...



OK das teste ich gleich morgen. Ich habe ja vom heim 6 fest vergebene ip Adressen bekommen, die gebe ich dann auch in die fritzbox ein oder?


----------



## hendrosch (2. November 2016)

Ja du kannst bei Internet Zugangsdaten auf "Internet über LAN 1" oder ähnliches schalten (bei den meisten Modellen) und darunter dann paar Einstellungen vornehmen ua auch die IP etc.
www.ollihart.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Bildschirmfoto-2012-02-13-um-19.31.16.jpg
Etwa wie hier nur unten eben mit statischer IP statt DHCP
Wirst dann nur eine deiner 6 brauchen der Router vergibt an deine Geräte eigene.


Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------

